# aloha



## Shadofox (19 Dez. 2013)

auch ich möchte mich den möglichen Begrüßungen tapfer entgegenwerfen.... 
ich bin 31 Jahr alt auf Hawaii geboren (wie auch Barak oder Jessica Alba) und schau mir gern die Fotos der Roten Tepiche und Veranstalltungen an. und hier soll es ja angeblich ein paar davon geben  

na dann wünsche ich euch allen noch ne ruhige Nacht


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2013)

willkommen hier


----------



## General (19 Dez. 2013)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## adriane (19 Dez. 2013)

Welcome auf 222832 !!!

Gruss Adriane !!!


----------



## Shadofox (20 Dez. 2013)

yeah.. da wird man bei euch aber freundlich Begrüßt. .  

das bin ich garnicht mehr gewohnt und muss das ersmal verdauen harhar


----------



## Krone1 (20 Dez. 2013)




----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Viel Spaß beim Stöbern und Herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## candicefan (21 Dez. 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

Shadofox schrieb:


> yeah.. da wird man bei euch aber freundlich Begrüßt. .
> 
> das bin ich garnicht mehr gewohnt und muss das ersmal verdauen harhar





Die Begrüssungen gehen weiter 

Herzlich Willkommen!


----------

